# My S.Sanchezi ;)



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

my first Serrasalmus


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

He looks really great and welcome to Piranha Fury.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

can we get a full tank shot

i am thinking about adding one to my collection, he looks good!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

thats a beauty man







full tank shot?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

cool looking sanchezi....is it a purple sanchezi?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

POTM you will get my vote!...awsome pic.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats and good luck with the new Serra.


----------



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank You









I am in love with this fish ......

Thank you all , for your comments









I post more pictures and videos, in 1-2 days


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice Sanch!

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good...


----------



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

Some pictures and video


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice! -Love it!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a nice S. sanchezi you have and a very nice looking tank too! I hope you enjoy your first Serra. I'm still enjoying my sanchezi, who was also my first Serra (and only one...so far).








~Taylor~


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW love you tank and fish


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very n ice selection of pictures, lovely sanchezi also


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love your tank and fish!!!
I'm currently setting up my tank fot my future Sanchezi and I love how you planted that tank... I'll try someting similar. 
Thank you for the inspiration !


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

love the P and the tank,


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome-looking Sanchezi and Beautiful tank!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great set up nice sanchezi whats the size on him


----------



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

its 7cm


----------

